# Growth in paw pad



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Good you're calling your Vet to have it checked out.


----------



## Metawatch (Sep 17, 2021)

Just found same on my 15 year old golden…What was the prognosis and treatment?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Metawatch said:


> Just found same on my 15 year old golden…What was the prognosis and treatment?
> View attachment 885665
> View attachment 885665



Welcome!

I would make an appt. with your Vet to have that checked.


----------



## Jchristopher92 (May 8, 2020)

Metawatch said:


> Just found same on my 15 year old golden…What was the prognosis and treatment?
> View attachment 885665
> View attachment 885665


hello!
My boy had surgery to get it removed. I was told before it happened that it would more than likely grow back. Less than three months later, it grew back double its size. Ultimately he got his toe amputated because it was causing infections and pain. It’s now been close to ten months and we have he no issues. He is much happier now and doesn’t seem to even notice the toe is gone. 
best of luck to you and your pup.


----------

